# The Mist



## Arbiter (Nov 14, 2007)

although it does not come out till next week, anyone thinking of going to see it? it looks really good and plus it's directed by that guy that did the Green Mile and the Shawnshank redemption. We were all joking about it at school today since there was alot of fog outside this morning.


----------



## crazyKAT (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm so freakin' excited! *starts jumping around* I'm going to see that today (or maybe tommorrow). I bet it'll be awesome!!!!


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 22, 2007)

I think the best part of the movie is gonna be the way they all divide into,
"this is punishment from god"
and the
"lol, god didn't do dis"
groups


----------



## crazyKAT (Nov 25, 2007)

The movie was awesome!
It was so cool and the aliens looked really cool!
The only problem was the ending. I didn't really like the ending that much.
But besides that, this movie was one of the coolest horror films I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Takumi (Nov 25, 2007)

The movie was awesome' the ending horrible. And I love the kick ass old lady XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 25, 2007)

I smell something spoiled.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 25, 2007)

Takumi said:
			
		

> The movie was awesome' the ending horrible. And I love the kick ass old lady XD



agreed. the movie was really good, but the ending was just really sad. i won't spoil it, but it was just really depressing. and yes, this movie proved that 80 year old people can kick ass


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 17, 2007)

The ending is just how Stephen King does his stories. It was just so passionate; you couldn't NOT feel pain


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 17, 2007)

that movie was awesome! yes ending sucked but overall very well done


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought the acting was awkward. Did they ever bother rehearsing the dialog?? I am going against the grain here and saying it was hilariously bad. My boyfriend and I were laughing at the shitty acting the whole time. The only good part was when a certain someone gets shot in the head. The ending was so brutal it was unnecessary. Much better on paper, I suppose.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Dec 18, 2007)

Tucuxi said:
			
		

> I thought the acting was awkward. Did they ever bother rehearsing the dialog?? I am going against the grain here and saying it was hilariously bad. My boyfriend and I were laughing at the shitty acting the whole time. The only good part was when a certain someone gets shot in the head. The ending was so brutal it was unnecessary. Much better on paper, I suppose.



Which part, exactly? Because I didn't see any awkward acting throughout it. It seemed to fit well with the current scenario.


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 18, 2007)

I re-read the novella recently and decided I didn't want to see the movie, simply because I like the story too much.  Nothing anyone could put on screen could match what I was imagining while reading it, and I didn't want to risk getting the actors' images stuck in my head instead of the characters the way I'd originally envisioned them.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

I enjoyed the film, it could have delivered better here or there, but overall it was a good adaptation of the originally written fiction, and this is coming from a Steve King fanboy...  I thought the monsters were done good, with minor flaws (the teryldactals were ablino in the novella I think, and the huge one at the end had bugs all over it I think), but it got the main concepts of the story across.  And I liked the ending, because, well, Stephen King liked it. :3


----------



## Laze (Jul 21, 2008)

Genuinely enjoyed the movies. Couldn;t help feeling that it was a sort of mishmash between Silent Hill [both game and movie], Dawn of The Dead and John Carpenter's The Fog.

Probably didn't help that me and a few mates went to the pub before we actually saw this, so we pretty much got a bit oo drawn into the movie. The higb point being having three pissed up lads jump up out of their seats and applausde Ollie shooting that _GOD DAMN_ evangelist lady. How I hated her.

Ending was a bit predictable though, but I didn't care. Although, I did like how 'The Mist' was generally ushered away by the millitary, that actually made me chortle a bit.


----------



## Ashaya (Jul 22, 2008)

pitonpeludo said:


> The ending is just how Stephen King does his stories. It was just so passionate; you couldn't NOT feel pain



Then you might want to read Stephen King's "The Mist," because....that's not how it ends. It was changed for the movie.


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Ashaya said:


> Then you might want to read Stephen King's "The Mist," because....that's not how it ends. It was changed for the movie.



Actually the ending wasn't changed more than it was lengthened.  It really ended when they left the grocery store into the mist, but Darabont decided to give his own thoughts to how things went after that, Steve kind of left us pondering with his actual ending, but Darabont decided to actually finish it out and see what might have happened to the characters after they left out into mist.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 22, 2008)

More necro. 

What part of QUIT THE DAMN NECROING don't you get?


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 22, 2008)

Laze said:


> Genuinely enjoyed the movies. Couldn;t help feeling that it was a sort of mishmash between Silent Hill [both game and movie], Dawn of The Dead and John Carpenter's The Fog.
> 
> Probably didn't help that me and a few mates went to the pub before we actually saw this, so we pretty much got a bit oo drawn into the movie. The higb point being having three pissed up lads jump up out of their seats and applausde Ollie shooting that _GOD DAMN_ evangelist lady. How I hated her.
> 
> Ending was a bit predictable though, but I didn't care. Although, I did like how 'The Mist' was generally ushered away by the millitary, that actually made me chortle a bit.





Well you can think it was a mishmash of all those things all you want. The fact is that the original novella was written in the mid 70's WAYYYYYY before Silent hill(which was inspired by the novella. It was published in 1980 as part of a horror anthology called skeleton crew. The same year the orginal fog was released. I loved the movie. It was a little akward at times but the thinking mans creature feature is a genre that needs to be explored more often.


----------



## Laze (Jul 22, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:


> The fact is that the original novella was written in the mid 70's WAYYYYYY before Silent hill(which was inspired by the novella. It was published in 1980 as part of a horror anthology called skeleton crew.


 
Talking more about the directorial style and the general design of some of the beasties in the movie.

Not saying that the plot was a deliberate copy of all these others. But to be fair, I haven't really read the book so I wouldn't really be able to tell if you if monsters featured within were exact representations of what we saw on screen, of that their design when it came to the may have been influenced by some of these different movies.

Should have been a bit more clear on my part maybe.

But visually, that's bascally what popped into my head.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jul 25, 2008)

Laze said:


> Talking more about the directorial style and the general design of some of the beasties in the movie.
> 
> Not saying that the plot was a deliberate copy of all these others. But to be fair, I haven't really read the book so I wouldn't really be able to tell if you if monsters featured within were exact representations of what we saw on screen, of that their design when it came to the may have been influenced by some of these different movies.
> 
> ...





Yeah. The creatures in the film are pretty acurate to the book save for the spiders. which were badass regardless. Also the fog is about ghost pirates(Scobby doo anyone?) And to me was a lame plot and film(talking about both the original and that god awful remake.)


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 28, 2008)

I totally bizzare and scary.
And I hated that overly religious fanatic bitch lady who start a little cult in the supermarket and started scarifising people who the considered "Non-belivers".
I like how that old lady owned that gigantic spider with bug spray and a lighter.

The ending made me sad though, they could have been saved but instead the fater of the kid killed everyone in the car, THEY COULD HAVE BEEN SAVED! Something like that could make someone go crazy for the rest f their lives.


----------

